# using cinder blocks to build a rack



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay so I'm going to be building a stand that will hold 10 30 gallon breeders, 5 on each shelf. So it's going to be 8ft 10" long, going to use 6 cinder blocks at each end, 2 stacks of 3 blocks. I will be using 2x4's with plywood across the top, they will be supported by 2x4's for extra added strength. So the stand will be 8'10" X 3' and the height from the bottom shelf to the top shelf will be 24" giving me enough room to clean and install a light fixture.

So I guess my question is has anybody went this route when building a stand for multiple tanks.

Thanks


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

Weight vs strength I think using lumber or metal would be a better and safer method


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

I am going to use 2x4's but instead of using legs for 2x4's I'm using the cinder blocks.


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah I understand what ur sayin... And if ur okay with that method go ahead and do it... but in my limited experience with the hobby using a lil more effort and planning on the front end saves a lot of headaches later on...

Piece of mind means a lot to me so laying some 2x on a cinder block wouldn't cut it for me. Plus leveling a solid stand will be easier then leveling multiple loose pieces, stand are easy to build they just take some planning, plus if u built a stand u could go up instead of across


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

O and stability wise if ur stacking the blocks in 2 rows of three they won't be as sturdy as if they're stacked alternated at 90°.


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't build for my life so I thought cinder blocks would be stronger. I can't go any higher due to the height of the basement. I'll keep researching and drawing up plans to see what I can come up with, but for now cinder blocks seems the way to go. I've seen videos of people using cinder blocks but with smaller tanks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mnnice (Dec 21, 2013)

you will want a middle support or 2 also. I built a stand that held 6 10's and they started to bow in the middle and that's only about 5 1/2' wide. I had to step it up to a 2"x6" for the fronts. I had the back of the shelf supported but didn't help the fronts. so going over 8' I would be really worried of waking up to broken tanks.


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

I would build the stand so the bottom tanks where almost on the ground... If I where build a stand almost 9 foot long I'd have the 2x6 on end instead of flat and every 16 inches a 2x6 crossways like a ladder and then throw a piece of plywood on top of that and foam on top of that so I know there isn't any small imperfections that could make one of the tanks have a pressure point not sure how much cynderblocks are but 4x4s for legs or 2 2x4 or 2x6 nailed together for legs, I see what ur thinking is for using the cynderblocks but I personally think a solid wood stand that is completely fastended together would be much "safer" then having parts that would come apart... I'm no engineer but cynderblocks break pretty easy and if there is a crack in it or something who knows what could happen with over a ton of weight sitting on it over a period of time.

The to important things in stand building I would be sure of is make sure ur fasteners aren't load bearing and peace of mind is better then crossing ur fingers and hoping. Just my 2 cents


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok for the the platforms I will be supporting them with 2x4 every foot or so. I will look into using 2x4's for the legs instead of cinder blocks. Only reason why I wanted to go with cinder blocks is because I can't build for my life but I do see your concern on them breaking, cracking or just wearing away over time. So the legs with be made out of 2x4's. If I eliminate the cinder blocks and use 2x4's the length will be much smaller if my calculations are right. I will keep everyone updated on my build for this huge stand. Thanks


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

Good luck post pictures when it's complete


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

Will I be okay using 2x4's or should I go with 2x6's


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the 30B aquariums? Were you planning on placing them on the rack with the long end out or the short end out? I'm just curious because of your proposed stand dimensions.

Have you considered using a pre-fab commercial duty metal rack with adjustable shelves that would accomodate your desired set up since you have no previous building experience with wood stands?


----------



## FirstStateCynos (Nov 25, 2012)

I am doing 5 tanks per shelf. They are 36x18x12 so the 18" side will be the front view. Do you have a link to the metal shelving also will it be able to hold this amount of weight. Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a link Global Industry Rack which is the same brand rack I am using though mine is a smaller unit. I am very pleased with the unit I have though the price of shipping to my location increased the total price by almost 1/2.

You may be able to pick up a similar unit locally for a cheaper price but you will probably be limited to a maximum of 72" in length. It can also be difficult to find a shelf depth of 36" in stores also.

Your best bet for a pre-fab unit with the dimensions you need locally would be a company or distributor that deals in commercial storage products or equipment for manufacturing businesses.


----------

